# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  La pesca y la acuicultura en un clima cambiante

## Bruno Cillóniz

Les dejo el enlace del artículo de la FAO acerca de los efectos del cambio climático sobre las actividades de pesca y acuicultura:  *ftp://ftp.fao.org/FI/brochure/climate_change/policy_brief_es.pdf* 
SaludosTemas similares: Artículo: Empresarios de 20 países arribarán al Perú para evaluar negocios en pesca y acuicultura Artículo: Promperú promoverá oferta exportable peruana de pesca y acuicultura en Bélgica Lima será sede de Feria Internacional de Pesca y Acuicultura Expo Pesca & Acuiperú Perú promoverá pesca y acuicultura en Feria China Fisheries & Seafood Expo 2009 Clima para los negocios en América Latina cayó a su peor nivel en 18 años

----------

